# 2010 NPC Midwest Novice BB, Fitness, Figure and Bikini Classic



## fitgirltitone (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey everybody!!!  Long time no post I know...got some great news...
You all are invited to compete in the 2010 NPC Midwest Novice Bodybuilding, Fitness, Figure and Bikini Classic on April 24, 2010.  This extremely well run novice show will be held at one of the top rated venues here in St Louis.  We will be featuring IFBB Olympian Pros X-Man, Toney Fremman and Nicole Duncan as our very entertaining guest performers with special appearances by St Louis' IFBB Pros Dena Westerfield and Ann Titone.  
Refer to npcmidwest . c o m for show details and to get yourself registered!!

FYI, you cannot have WON an OVERALL to participate in this show!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

fitgirltitone welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Please sign up for our Newsletter! (get 2 free ebooksl!)


----------

